# 8 wk. old puppy throwing up



## Claire&Jeff (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I just bought my new pomeranian, Nolan Ryan, today and noticed that he has already thrown up twice.. It may be because of overstimulation- from being picked up, put down, played with, etc... I just wanted to know if this is a common problem.

He has thrown up twice in the past 3 hours. The first time it was lumpy with food. The second time it was mostly bile and drool. He has whined here and there, I do not know if that could be a symptom or just puppy sounds.. now he is just sleeping.

If anyone has any ideas, I would really appreciate that help.. I'm a new mommy and I hope I'm just being paranoid!

Thank you!
Claire & Jeff


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Vet. Now. Do not wait.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I 100% agree with Red! Vet immediately! Puppies go downhill VERY quickly.


----------



## Claire&Jeff (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you for the help guys. I took him into the emergency pet hospital last night. They said that he seemed physically ok and that they could do a parvo test but that it probably would benefit me to wait and see some of his stool and monitor his behavior for a couple of days. They gave him a shot of "metoclopramide" that was supposed to help with inflamation and an injection of subcutaneous fluid for dehydration.

Since last night, Nolan has mostly slept. I did boil some chicken (as the vet had suggested) to get him to eat and he gobbled that up. He also went #2, which was firm and did not have any traces of blood..

I guess I am still a little worried because he seems so lethargic still. Very sleepy.. 

Should I still be worried?

Thanks so much for your time,
Claire & Jeff


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

He could be sleepy from the injection, etc., but I would call your regular vet today and try to get in and have the Parvo test done. That is just my opinion.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

It is really good to hear that you took him to the vet. I think that keeping an eye on him is a good idea. Little puppies sleep a lot anyway, but keep a close eye. Puppies, especially tiny ones like you have, can get dehydrated from vomiting very fast. It is good that you got sub-q fluids, that should really help.

I would say keep up with bland food for a few days and keep a super close eye on him. If anything changes I would be right back at the vet.

I hope that Nolan feels better very soon!

Edited to add: I read your post wrong, I thought that they did do a parvo test! I agree with theyogachick, I would get the parvo test just in case. It is quick and cheap (at least it was for me) and it really gives a lot of peace of mind.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Boiled chicken and rice, get some plain pedialyte to keep him hydrated and be sure to get that parvo test. Glad you took him to the vet, pups get dehydrated very easily which can make vomiting actually get worse. let him sleep for now, his body most likely needs it to recover from the vomiting.


----------

